# De Rosa Beserker



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

Just want to see if anyone knows anything about the De Rosa Beserker? Was the bike that Petacchi was winning on in the Tour of Britain a prototype Beserker?? The bike is labelled a KING 3 but is of regular geometry and has no internal cable routing.


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

here is some more


----------



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

here's Di Luca with a new paint job on his King 3


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

The white "King 3" in the 1st pic looks a lot different in the head tube. It looks like there's less material and reinforcment compared to a "real" King 3.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi I asked De Rosa and its a custom built King 3 for Petacchi. 

Btw which race were the photo's of Di Luca's custom paint job King3 taken? Thanks.


----------

